# My second gun. Ruger LC 380 new model?



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am a newbie to guns and started with a Glock 17 gen 4. I love it, but wanted something small for concealed carry. I went to buy a LCP but found it too small.

I purchased a LC380 and fired it for the first time yesterday. Although its small, it fits my hand very nicely (I have large hands) . It might take a while for me to adjust to it, but it wasn't too far off from my glock in accuracy. I was easily Able to hit the target from 25 feet or so. Not a single problem with 100 rounds.

I have a feeling this will make a very nice reliable gun for CCW. It's not too big and not too small. Just right. I do have a few complaints though. The barrel is already rubbing off paint on the square part of the barrel. (The part you see looking down at the gun) The magazine does not fit snuggly in the gun like my glock and the piece at the bottom of the magazine wiggles. This is no show stopper, but it makes the gun feel cheap compared to my glock. I've already had two gunsmiths look at it and they say its normal for ruger.

All and all, I am very pleased. I might consider a sr45 next.

Pics = 1000 words.



















*Went with this instead of SR45.*


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

THanks for the feedback, my mother-in-law has the LC9. The wear on the barrel is normal, if you look at the top of a lot of Glocks you'll see a line around the middle of the chamber.

It's just a sign that the pistol is actually getting shot. :smt023


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> THanks for the feedback, my mother-in-law has the LC9. The wear on the barrel is normal, if you look at the top of a lot of Glocks you'll see a line around the middle of the chamber.
> 
> It's just a sign that the pistol is actually getting shot. :smt023


Thanks, I actually pulled out my Dremel and polished it up a bit. It looks much better now.


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Strangely, I am liking the ruger more than my glock. Are rugers good guns? 

I am now after a ruger 1911 or sr45. I have 9mm, 380 (ccw) and now want something for fun (45acp)

I am on a waiting list for a glock 30s. Is there any reason I should not move to ruger for 45acp?

Please tell me more about ruger! How does it compare to most?


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

how much did your ruger cost you, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> how much did your ruger cost you, if you don't mind me asking.


$410.00

I see them much cheaper on gunbroker, but I always support my local shops. No shipping cost + free range time. $40 value for range time


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

They have a range at the gun shop?


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> They have a range at the gun shop?


Yes, both of my local shops have a range. Is this odd?


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

One thing to watch out for on Rugers as opposed to Glocks is the magazine disconnect on the SR series. I don't know if the LC's have this. This is a little dohicky that blocks the striker from hitting a round if the magazine isn't installed. Makes it impossible to shoot the gun during a tactical reload and can damage the striker if you dry fire it with no magazine. I still love my SR40, but you need to understand this difference before buying an SR series pistol. The disconnect can be removed in 5 min with the help of many youtube videos.

BTW, I have a Glock 34 and my SR40. The Ruger is on my night stand.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yohimbe2 said:


> Yes, both of my local shops have a range. Is this odd?


It is in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Yohimbe2 said:


> Strangely, I am liking the ruger more than my glock. Are rugers good guns?
> 
> I am now after a ruger 1911 or sr45. I have 9mm, 380 (ccw) and now want something for fun (45acp)
> 
> ...


I have both the SR45 and the SR1911 (Commander) pistols. I really like both of them. The 1911 is a Series 70 pistol at a fantastic price and it shoots as well as my $1300 Kimber.


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

BigCityChief said:


> I have both the SR45 and the SR1911 (Commander) pistols. I really like both of them. The 1911 is a Series 70 pistol at a fantastic price and it shoots as well as my $1300 Kimber.


I just bought a Ruger 1911 tonight. I wanted a SR45, but this landed in my shop an hour before I arrived. One look and I had to have it! This is a real beauty that I could not resist.

So, here I am on month two as a newbie. I now own a Glock 17 Gen4, Ruger LC380, and a Ruger 1911 45acp. Love them all. Am I off to a good start? I try the 1911 tomorrow. Will let you know how it shoots.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Yohimbe2 said:


> I just bought a Ruger 1911 tonight. I wanted a SR45, but this landed in my shop an hour before I arrived. One look and I had to have it! This is a real beauty that I could not resist.
> 
> So, here I am on month two as a newbie. I now own a Glock 17 Gen4, Ruger LC380, and a Ruger 1911 45acp. Love them all. Am I off to a good start? I try the 1911 tomorrow. Will let you know how it shoots.


I'd say you're off to a great start! Happy shooting!


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Rugers! 
I have a number of them. :smt083
The. SR1911 is a sweet .45, you should like it........
I have the LC9 and I have enjoyed it tremendously.

Shoot straight and safe.

Lateck,


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, your lucky to have found one so quickly. I have not seen the LC380 in any LGS around me yet. Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

To answer your question, Ruger is an excellent American gun maker. They stand behind their products. You will be happy. Oh, and they abandoned the northeast a few years back and set up shop in Arizona. Something the other big makers are just paying lip service to doing.


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Added pics to front


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i just bought an LC380 at the gun show for $349
I can't wait till tuesday when I can get to the range.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^^Very nice pistol - enjoy it!^^


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Being new shooter (@63) I have experienced not tapping the magazine in all the way (Ruger SR40C) . I might opt to have the magazine safety removed. I still like the manual safety.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice. A friend of mine has the LC9, and I shot it, but thought the gun in 9mm is a bit stout. I think the .380 ACP would be a good fit. Hope it runs strong for you!


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

Have 2 LCP's and like them,Can't afford the Colt or Sig .380 ..I'am thinking the LC 380 may be my next purchase....


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sweet gun man. I myself will be getting one before too long


----------

